# Vacheron Constantin Overseas



## Rglane828

Hey guys checking to see your thoughts about this one. VC Overseas 4500V/110A-B126

I love the look of this watch and the 3 straps that come with it. Gives a great option to mix it up a bit. 

My question is does anything else come to mind in that price range that you experts might recommend that I might be overlooking before my next purchase? I appreciate the thoughts and suggestions. Thank you


----------



## mlcor

Nope.  But I'm slightly biased as very happy owner of the blue dial version.

Seriously, though, there are a number of other options-there's a thread here with a great summary including pictures of watches in this category.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

Rglane828 said:


> Hey guys checking to see your thoughts about this one. VC Overseas 4500V/110A-B126
> 
> I love the look of this watch and the 3 straps that come with it. Gives a great option to mix it up a bit.
> 
> My question is does anything else come to mind in that price range that you experts might recommend that I might be overlooking before my next purchase? I appreciate the thoughts and suggestions. Thank you


Maybe something here? Not all in the same price range... but all high end integrated bracelets (or a similar look).


----------



## Nikrnic

I'm biased of course and love my Overseas more than any on the page. I went for the 4500V/110A B483.. Couldn't be happier.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## harryst

dbostedo said:


> Maybe something here? Not all in the same price range... but all high end integrated bracelets (or a similar look).


Can you please edit the pic you posted? The RO should be at the top row, by itself

(the 2nd row can arguably have every single other one. The Tissot Gentleman, too).


----------



## dbostedo

harryst said:


> Can you please edit the pic you posted? The RO should be at the top row, by itself


If I'm going to move the best ones to the top row, the top row will be UJ, Bvlgari, VC, and Czapek.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## harryst

dbostedo said:


> If I'm going to move the best ones to the top row, the top row will be UJ, Bvlgari, VC, and Czapek.


"Best" .... movement wise... or aesthetically?


----------



## dbostedo

harryst said:


> "Best" .... movement wise... or aesthetically?


Best because I like them the most.  Primarily aesthetically.


----------



## dbostedo

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15700288


If you buy the Chopard Alpine Eagle, you'll have the whole top row of the collage!


----------



## michael8238

Get the Overseas!
I'm happy to see more and more people finally start to realize what a nice piece it is.
Personally I like my black dial 4500V the most, then the discontinued brown dial second---always think the blue is too saturated under certain lightings..


----------



## Pongster

dbostedo said:


> If you buy the Chopard Alpine Eagle, you'll have the whole top row of the collage!


tried it on two novembers ago. Didnt like it.


----------



## Pongster

harryst said:


> Can you please edit the pic you posted? The RO should be at the top row, by itself
> 
> (the 2nd row can arguably have every single other one. The Tissot Gentleman, too).


if the pic will be edited, add this too -


----------



## Mbarmash

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15700288


Wow. Just wow. Bravo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManhattanMD

If you like the VC Overseas, I would just go ahead and buy it if you have the funds. It has one of the best blue dials of any of the stainless steel integrated options available and probably has the best bracelet at the price. Being able to quick change to two different straps without a tool is also very convenient and it's your first choice, so you probably won't regret buying it instead of something that you decided to settle for.

If you're looking for an alternative that's not derivative but still of similar price and quality, then maybe the H. Moser Streamliner with the green dial would be something to consider.


----------



## kohuti76

michael8238 said:


> Get the Overseas!
> I'm happy to see more and more people finally start to realize what a nice piece it is.
> Personally I like my black dial 4500V the most, then the discontinued brown dial second---always think the blue is too saturated under certain lightings..


 I did. 2 weeks ago. A black on. Totally agree with you on the blue one..


----------



## quattro98

Biased here, I have the VC 4500V in blue. The black dial is amazing too. The silver is nice as well for a very different look (as is the discontinued brown).

My personal short list would be: VC Overseas 4500V or Breguet Marine 5517 in Ti. If you want a smaller brand in the higher end range, the Urban Jurgensen One, Moser Streamliner, and Czapek Antarctique are nice too.

The picture posted includes most of the options. The Zenith Defy might be worth considering if you want a less expensive watch (along with the Chopard and Parmigiani).


----------



## KrisL

ManhattanMD said:


> If you like the VC Overseas, I would just go ahead and buy it if you have the funds. It has one of the best blue dials of any of the stainless steel integrated options available and probably has the best bracelet at the price. Being able to quick change to two different straps without a tool is also very convenient and it's your first choice, so you probably won't regret buying it instead of something that you decided to settle for.
> 
> If you're looking for an alternative that's not derivative but still of similar price and quality, then maybe the H. Moser Streamliner with the green dial would be something to consider.


I'll second that Streamliner


----------



## Rglane828

dbostedo said:


> Maybe something here? Not all in the same price range... but all high end integrated bracelets (or a similar look).
> View attachment 15700184


Thank you for providing these photos. I will definitely add for my research. I'm asking not because I'm questioning the VC but want to explore all possible options for this style of watch before committing and I figure you experts know the market better than I do.


----------



## michael8238

kohuti76 said:


> I did. 2 weeks ago. A black on. Totally agree with you on the blue one..
> View attachment 15700677


Congrats! Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## raja_3012

The 4500v is a phenomenal watch. The non hacking seconds was a non-issue for me but the thin font of the dates did not resonate with me well. So I went with the dual time 7900v. Could not have more happy. Some of my own pictures for the push/influence or plain enabling.. LOL. The blue dial is an absolute stunner. You can see the differences based on different lighting conditions.


----------



## Rglane828

raja_3012 said:


> The 4500v is a phenomenal watch. The non hacking seconds was a non-issue for me but the thin font of the dates did not resonate with me well. So I went with the dual time 7900v. Could not have more happy. Some of my own pictures for the push/influence or plain enabling.. LOL. The blue dial is an absolute stunner. You can see the differences based on different lighting conditions.


Absolutely stunning photos. Thank you for sharing. I will definitely explore the option.


----------



## blakestarhtown

Rglane828 said:


> Hey guys checking to see your thoughts about this one. VC Overseas 4500V/110A-B126
> 
> I love the look of this watch and the 3 straps that come with it. Gives a great option to mix it up a bit.
> 
> My question is does anything else come to mind in that price range that you experts might recommend that I might be overlooking before my next purchase? I appreciate the thoughts and suggestions. Thank you


In my opinion no. Buy what you love. And do it quickly. 
The Overseas will soon become the "new" Nautilus once the hype beasts,
Soundcloud rappers and IG influencers start "bussing" them down.


----------



## Azizu

This was my first VCOS










followed by this one










after aquiring my 2ng gen VCOS i acquiried the APRO then the PP5712. When i had only the VCOS, i thought it was the greatest watch in the world. great case, great movement, very comfortable etc.
Once i acquiried the other steel holly trinity, it started getting less and less wrist time. now my APRO gets most of my wrist time followed by the 5712 in special occasions.
my advice is simply this, if you are going to go VCOS, go all the way and don't look for other holly trinity. otherwise cut your losses short and get the other ones if you desire them


----------



## Rglane828

raja_3012 said:


> The 4500v is a phenomenal watch. The non hacking seconds was a non-issue for me but the thin font of the dates did not resonate with me well. So I went with the dual time 7900v. Could not have more happy. Some of my own pictures for the push/influence or plain enabling.. LOL. The blue dial is an absolute stunner. You can see the differences based on different lighting conditions.


Beautiful watch. Thanks for sharing and enjoy!


----------



## Terry M.

raja_3012 said:


> The 4500v is a phenomenal watch. The non hacking seconds was a non-issue for me but the thin font of the dates did not resonate with me well. So I went with the dual time 7900v. Could not have more happy. Some of my own pictures for the push/influence or plain enabling.. LOL. The blue dial is an absolute stunner. You can see the differences based on different lighting conditions.


Oh. My. Gawd! I'm in love. The search begins.


----------



## ruhobo

raja_3012 said:


> The 4500v is a phenomenal watch. The non hacking seconds was a non-issue for me but the thin font of the dates did not resonate with me well. So I went with the dual time 7900v. Could not have more happy. Some of my own pictures for the push/influence or plain enabling.. LOL. The blue dial is an absolute stunner. You can see the differences based on different lighting conditions.


Great pics. I'm in the market for a dual time. Did you look at the PP Pilot? If so, what made you decide on the VC. Personally, I love the 3 strap options. Only thing holding me back is the am/pm indicator.


----------



## raja_3012

ruhobo said:


> Great pics. I'm in the market for a dual time. Did you look at the PP Pilot? If so, what made you decide on the VC. Personally, I love the 3 strap options. Only thing holding me back is the am/pm indicator.


It is funny you ask about the PP Pilot. I was lucky enough to try out the 5524G in person and that watch made me admire sub dial based date complication. It is a phenomenal watch but it was unfortunately not the choice because of 2 reasons.. it was out of my price range at MSRP (although it is high 30's or low 40's in the secondary market) and second it sat quite large on the wrist. I think the lug to lug on "dressy" 5524G was more than 50mm.

On the other hand, the VCO dual time exuded much more panache than the 5524G. The dial as you can see is fantastic unlike the flat 5524G. The AM/PM indicator seems out of place but when you put the watch on your wrist, it just looks right. I am not going to repeat other mundane stuff like how good it looks on either strap or bracelet or how accurate the movement is (which it is) or how easy it is to change the straps and thus giving you a different feel with every change.

Highly recommend this one.


----------



## Perazzi-man

I went to my favorite AD to buy a AP RO 15400. They had the 1st in that store VC 4500. I took one look at bought it instead. I wear it all the time. My other watches are jealous. I eventually got a 15400. I wear the VC 8x more often. It has been to 100+ shotgun shooting tournaments on my wrist and has never missed a beat.


----------



## Terry M.

I keep coming back to this post everyday just to look at the pictures. I swear I will have this watch someday soon


----------



## LudicrousSpeed

Terry M. said:


> I keep coming back to this post everyday just to look at the pictures. I swear I will have this watch someday soon


Awhile ago I bought one of the Wempe Iron Walker watches with the integrated bracelet and a blue dial. I absolutely love it and believe it to be a phenomenal watch for buyers like myself. Then I came on here, and I saw some folks calling it a poor man's Overseas, which I wasn't familiar with at the time.

Anyways, I see the _Reference: 4500V/110A-B128_ on the VC site and I can see what they mean. That said, the VC version is an absolute, next level type of stunner. The overall look, automatic, 22K gold oscillating weight, their somewhat unique strap system, etc.

So what am I really saying?

I can't convince myself to spend $20K on a watch, but I'm glad to drool at the pictures.


----------



## Rglane828

Terry M. said:


> I keep coming back to this post everyday just to look at the pictures. I swear I will have this watch someday soon


I am glad I started this post. It has definitely helped me to make most of my decision. Now I'm debating in my head between the 7900v and the 5500v. Most of the struggle is aesthetics. If I go with a black dial I'm not sure that I like the white that the 5500v has. Not sure if I personally want a blue dial. It's beautiful but not sure its what I want. Wish I had an AD near me but I don't. 
The struggles..... Believe me I hear myself when I say that. Thanks guys.


----------



## michael8238

Rglane828 said:


> I am glad I started this post. It has definitely helped me to make most of my decision. Now I'm debating in my head between the 7900v and the 5500v. Most of the struggle is aesthetics. If I go with a black dial I'm not sure that I like the white that the 5500v has. Not sure if I personally want a blue dial. It's beautiful but not sure its what I want. Wish I had an AD near me but I don't.
> The struggles..... Believe me I hear myself when I say that. Thanks guys.


I love how the panda dial 5500v looks, but I personally think 5500v is too thick.
If anything, I even wish the 4500v could be a little bit slimmer.


----------



## Rglane828

OK guys I have decided to go with the 5500v. Now comes the experience question. I personally have not purchased a brand new watch before. My automatics have either been purchased from this site, joma, or a local friend/acquaintance. It looks like my current options are the VC website which they are sending photos and videos to me to look at or a website like chrono. I've seen new 5500v on chrono. Do you all feel I should go with VC website or chrono....or does it really not matter? Thanks again


----------



## raja_3012

Rglane828 said:


> OK guys I have decided to go with the 5500v. Now comes the experience question. I personally have not purchased a brand new watch before. My automatics have either been purchased from this site, joma, or a local friend/acquaintance. It looks like my current options are the VC website which they are sending photos and videos to me to look at or a website like chrono. I've seen new 5500v on chrono. Do you all feel I should go with VC website or chrono....or does it really not matter? Thanks again


VC provides a very good boutique experience. I would recommend you calling the boutique and placing the deposit for the watch. If you live stateside, you can call the boutique in NY.

I am assuming your wrist is bigger or close to 7.5". The 5500v is 42.5mm and wears pretty big on the wrist.


----------



## Rglane828

Wow...now you have me worried. This sounds weird because of the size difference but I have a Planet Ocean 600m and its 43.5. My wrist is 7". I feel good with the Omega watch (its definitely as big as I feel my wrist can handle but not to overpowering). Does the VC wear bigger for some reason? Wish I could visit and see in person but not really possible. Thoughts??


----------



## Rglane828

raja_3012 said:


> The 4500v is a phenomenal watch. The non hacking seconds was a non-issue for me but the thin font of the dates did not resonate with me well. So I went with the dual time 7900v. Could not have more happy. Some of my own pictures for the push/influence or plain enabling.. LOL. The blue dial is an absolute stunner. You can see the differences based on different lighting conditions.


How big is your wrist? Do you feel like your VC is comfortably as large as you could have gone? Thank you


----------



## raja_3012

Rglane828 said:


> Wow...now you have me worried. This sounds weird because of the size difference but I have a Planet Ocean 600m and its 43.5. My wrist is 7". I feel good with the Omega watch (its definitely as big as I feel my wrist can handle but not to overpowering). Does the VC wear bigger for some reason? Wish I could visit and see in person but not really possible. Thoughts??


Omega Planet Ocean's 43.5mm is not same as VC's 42.5mm.. The lug to lug on the Omega 43.5mm PO is around 50mm and it wouldn't be overpowering on a wrist as small as 6.75". However the endlinks of the VC bracelet flare out which makes the lug to lug a little more than than the Omega's. On the rubber strap it may be appear fine. The 42.5 is a chunky watch without question. My wrist is around 7" inches as well and the 41mm VCO Dual time was the max I could have gone. However, I am a little conservative with the watch sizes. Your taste may be different.

Attached are pictures of 3 different watches on the same wrist in almost the same angle. Credit goes to "bayareawatchcollector" on IG.

Hopefully it can give you a perspective. I was fortunate enough to try out all the 3 versions (4500v, 7900v, 5500v) before buying the 7900v.


----------



## Rglane828

raja_3012 said:


> Omega Planet Ocean's 43.5mm is not same as VC's 42.5mm.. The lug to lug on the Omega 43.5mm PO is around 50mm and it wouldn't be overpowering on a wrist as small as 6.75". However the endlinks of the VC bracelet flare out which makes the lug to lug a little more than than the Omega's. On the rubber strap it may be appear fine. The 42.5 is a chunky watch without question. My wrist is around 7" inches as well and the 41mm VCO Dual time was the max I could have gone. However, I am a little conservative with the watch sizes. Your taste may be different.
> 
> Attached are pictures of 3 different watches on the same wrist in almost the same angle. Credit goes to "bayareawatchcollector" on IG.
> 
> Hopefully it can give you a perspective. I was fortunate enough to try out all the 3 versions (4500v, 7900v, 5500v) before buying the 7900v.


Thank you for the info and the photos. I've been texting back and forth with the boutique and they agree with you. The 7900v is a better pick for my wrist size. Kind of stinks because I have really grown to like the black panda dial of the 5500v.


----------



## quattro98

Are you able to go to a local or regional AD or boutique? If needed, I would travel to see the watches and try them on before buying.


----------



## Rglane828

Well guys I wanted to jump on here and let everyone know that I just purchased my VC 7900v and it will be delivered to me on Wednesday. Thank you all for the assistance and I can't wait to receive it. The boutique worked with me well and sent a ton of photos and videos. This is my first covid style purchase. Kind of shocking to me to purchase a new watch from a boutique this way but what the heck it was fun. Thanks again... Can't wait to report the arrival.


----------



## WatchMeTry

Congratulations! Can I ask why our decided the 7900v in the end? I'm in the processing of making the same decision, thankfully there's a boutique in my city so I can put a deposit down and still decide while I wait.


----------



## Ted99999

Can I just ask those that have the 4500v what the accuracy is like? I'm extremely interested in the silver dial version. Many thanks


----------



## Rglane828

WatchMeTry said:


> Congratulations! Can I ask why our decided the 7900v in the end? I'm in the processing of making the same decision, thankfully there's a boutique in my city so I can put a deposit down and still decide while I wait.


Totally size of the watch. After listening to advice hear and recommendation from the boutique I decided to go with the 7900v. The boutique did an excellent job of sending me photos and videos. They had a person there with the same size wrist as me (actual size 6.75" wrist). They sent me a ton of wrist shots with both watches. Even before the photos I started believing the watch would be a bit of an issue because they are in the business to make sales and once they heard what size wrist I have they started towards the somewhat less expensive 7900v. They actually asked me about my thoughts on the 7900v because of size. I didn't bring it up to them.

Also....I do really love both watches. I don't feel the 7900v is a let down at all. It has unique characteristics (to me) that my watch collection doesn't currently possess.

Thx and good luck


----------



## Terry M.

Rglane828 said:


> Well guys I wanted to jump on here and let everyone know that I just purchased my VC 7900v and it will be delivered to me on Wednesday. Thank you all for the assistance and I can't wait to receive it. The boutique worked with me well and sent a ton of photos and videos. This is my first covid style purchase. Kind of shocking to me to purchase a new watch from a boutique this way but what the heck it was fun. Thanks again... Can't wait to report the arrival.


Man I'm excited as all get out for you! Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## IllCommunication

Rglane828 said:


> Well guys I wanted to jump on here and let everyone know that I just purchased my VC 7900v and it will be delivered to me on Wednesday. Thank you all for the assistance and I can't wait to receive it. The boutique worked with me well and sent a ton of photos and videos. This is my first covid style purchase. Kind of shocking to me to purchase a new watch from a boutique this way but what the heck it was fun. Thanks again... Can't wait to report the arrival.


Oh yeah, when does it arrive? Looking forward to seeing how it fits for you!


----------



## Rglane828

IllCommunication said:


> Oh yeah, when does it arrive? Looking forward to seeing how it fits for you!


Should arrive tomorrow. Will definitely get some photos to share.


----------



## WatchMeTry

Rglane828 said:


> Totally size of the watch. After listening to advice hear and recommendation from the boutique I decided to go with the 7900v. The boutique did an excellent job of sending me photos and videos. They had a person there with the same size wrist as me (actual size 6.75" wrist). They sent me a ton of wrist shots with both watches. Even before the photos I started believing the watch would be a bit of an issue because they are in the business to make sales and once they heard what size wrist I have they started towards the somewhat less expensive 7900v. They actually asked me about my thoughts on the 7900v because of size. I didn't bring it up to them.
> 
> Also....I do really love both watches. I don't feel the 7900v is a let down at all. It has unique characteristics (to me) that my watch collection doesn't currently possess.
> 
> Thx and good luck


Maybe I'm misunderstanding but isn't the 7900v more expensive??
You opted for the higher priced choice, didn't you?


----------



## Rglane828

WatchMeTry said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding but isn't the 7900v more expensive??
> You opted for the higher priced choice, didn't you?


No the 5500v is more expensive than the 7900v. 5500v is chrono and 7900v is dual time.


----------



## WatchMeTry

Rglane828 said:


> No the 5500v is more expensive than the 7900v. 5500v is chrono and 7900v is dual time.


I see. I thought you were going between the 4500v and 7900v; not the 5500v.


----------



## Rglane828

WatchMeTry said:


> I see. I thought you were going between the 4500v and 7900v; not the 5500v.


Originally I was but you know how it goes when you start exploring. Opens the door to all models.  I really fell in love with those 2 models and the size made me decide on the 7900v. Already excited about the arrival. Might not sleep a lot tonight. Definitely my strongest purchase to date. It's funny how the same feeling still comes around. Today I wore my first automatic watch purchase to symbolize the excitement (at least to me). Broke out my Hamilton Jazzmaster. It hasn't seen a lot of wrist time since my little collection has begun but it was nice to put it on again.


----------



## WatchMeTry

Totally know what you're saying. Size wise I'm in the same position, 5500v would be too large so it's between the 4500v or 7900v for me. I was able to try both on today with silver dials and a blue dial tourbillon so got a good sense of sizing and the dial color. I put down a deposit for the 4500v today; but have to wait 6-9 months on it now.


----------



## Rglane828

WatchMeTry said:


> Totally know what you're saying. Size wise I'm in the same position, 5500v would be too large so it's between the 4500v or 7900v for me. I was able to try both on today with silver dials and a blue dial tourbillon so got a good sense of sizing and the dial color. I put down a deposit for the 4500v today; but have to wait 6-9 months on it now.


Congratulations! Hopefully the time flies by for you (pun intended). I purchased mine from the boutique in New York so they were overnighting it to me today. Should be here tomorrow. Fingers crossed. 
Please share photos of your arrival when it comes in. Congrats again and take care!


----------



## Rglane828

Well guys it arrived today and I can't imagine being happier. The quality is totally on point and the fit is wonderful (except for the bracelet), needs to be fitted. The package this thing came in was unbelievable. No chance of damage. Here are a few photos for hopefully your enjoyment. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## raja_3012

Huge Congratulation @Rglane828 on your new watch. Wear it in good health. I feel that we almost lived thru your journey of decision making. Great watch and great wristshots. Welcome to Club Vacheron.


----------



## SA_Valencia

Just put down a deposit for a Dual Time Overseas today at the boutique in Costa Mesa, CA. Blue dial of course. VC told me to expect a 4-5 month wait for delivery straight from Geneva. They had both silver and black dials on display so I was able to try them on for size. Also had an Overseas Tourbillon steel in blue so I got to see the same color as the watch I ordered. Man, is it a stunner. Can't wait to get it!

Now I have to sell my Girard Perregaux Laureato Chrono. Would keep it but my eyes are going bad since last Feb and I have trouble reading the subdials along with the Clous de Paris texture distorting my vision. Started happening about 3 mos after I purchased. Anyone ever sell on Chrono24?


----------



## WatchMeTry

SA_Valencia said:


> Just put down a deposit for a Dual Time Overseas today at the boutique in Costa Mesa, CA. Blue dial of course. VC told me to expect a 4-5 month wait for delivery straight from Geneva. They had both silver and black dials on display so I was able to try them on for size. Also had an Overseas Tourbillon steel in blue so I got to see the same color as the watch I ordered. Man, is it a stunner. Can't wait to get it!
> 
> Now I have to sell my Girard Perregaux Laureato Chrono. Would keep it but my eyes are going bad since last Feb and I have trouble reading the subdials along with the Clous de Paris texture distorting my vision. Started happening about 3 mos after I purchased. Anyone ever sell on Chrono24?


I tried the tourbillon on a days ago..blew me away.


----------



## IllCommunication

SA_Valencia said:


> Just put down a deposit for a Dual Time Overseas today at the boutique in Costa Mesa, CA. Blue dial of course. VC told me to expect a 4-5 month wait for delivery straight from Geneva. They had both silver and black dials on display so I was able to try them on for size. Also had an Overseas Tourbillon steel in blue so I got to see the same color as the watch I ordered. Man, is it a stunner. Can't wait to get it!
> 
> Now I have to sell my Girard Perregaux Laureato Chrono. Would keep it but my eyes are going bad since last Feb and I have trouble reading the subdials along with the Clous de Paris texture distorting my vision. Started happening about 3 mos after I purchased. Anyone ever sell on Chrono24?


Were you able to get any kind of discount out of the SCP store? I've heard mixed answers on that.


----------



## Ghost410

I really need to handle one of these in the metal. Photos do not speak to me but it’s overwhelmingly recommended as an amazing piece


----------



## Rglane828

Ghost410 said:


> I really need to handle one of these in the metal. Photos do not speak to me but it's overwhelmingly recommended as an amazing piece


I will agree that I took a little risk but I absolutely love my VC. Hope you make it to a boutique to see for yourself. Good luck


----------



## Terry M.

Rglane828 said:


> Well guys it arrived today and I can't imagine being happier. The quality is totally on point and the fit is wonderful (except for the bracelet), needs to be fitted. The package this thing came in was unbelievable. No chance of damage. Here are a few photos for hopefully your enjoyment. Thanks again for the help.
> View attachment 15730635
> View attachment 15730637
> View attachment 15730638
> View attachment 15730640
> View attachment 15730641
> View attachment 15730642


Congratulations! It's beautiful


----------



## Rglane828

Terry M. said:


> Congratulations! It's beautiful


Thank you


----------



## SA_Valencia

IllCommunication said:


> Were you able to get any kind of discount out of the SCP store? I've heard mixed answers on that.


No discount on my end. I'm going to sell my GP Laureato Chrono to pay for a portion of the VC. I was also considering trading in for something else at my AD but I'd really just like my next purchase to be a Patek and be done with my collection

GMT Master II, VC Overseas Dual Time, Patek Aquanaut....though I would like to see the evolution of the Lange Odysseus to see if they shorten the lugs and offer interchangable bracelet/strap. As it stands now, I think they made the lug to lug length too long and the bracelet is too Breitling for me


----------



## IllCommunication

SA_Valencia said:


> No discount on my end. I'm going to sell my GP Laureato Chrono to pay for a portion of the VC. I was also considering trading in for something else at my AD but I'd really just like my next purchase to be a Patek and be done with my collection
> 
> GMT Master II, VC Overseas Dual Time, Patek Aquanaut....though I would like to see the evolution of the Lange Odysseus to see if they shorten the lugs and offer interchangable bracelet/strap. As it stands now, I think they made the lug to lug length too long and the bracelet is too Breitling for me


My experience in SCP has been the same. Real hesitant to give any deals. 
Thats a pretty solid collection there!


----------



## sieglo

Good to see VC doing well with the Overseas. They needed a winner and deserve it — most innovative of the holy trinity over the last decade or so.


----------



## caliber1988

love mine


----------



## ManhattanMD

The VC Overseas seems to be getting more popular. I remember seeing five threads regarding this watch a couple of weeks ago all bunched up on the first page of this sub-forum. I just hope that availability for this watch is still reasonable in 3-5 years time when I'm in a position to be able to afford it. I'd hate for this watch to have a decade long wait list and inflated secondary market prices like our friends at Rolex and Patek.


----------



## drginzo

I love the Overseas (more than Royal Oak and Nautilus), but I think I'm going to save up a few more shekels and pick up an FP Journe as my grail watch. I will check this out in person next time I'm near a boutique. If I did get an Overseas, it would have to be a Dual Time because that date wheel looks cheap AF. $5,000 Grand Seikos have better looking date wheels.


----------



## WatchMeTry

FYI, my boutique said they're no longer able to take deposits for the 4500v. I'm not sure if this is the case for all boutiques but would expect so. Thankfully I was the 2nd last to get in, but may no longer be possible if anyone has been thinking about it.


----------



## Unsubscriber

I learned from the New York boutique that a deposit-secured waitlist position does not lock in the current price, nor is the deposit refundable (though it can be applied towards another piece). The Lange boutiques handle this differently so these policies aren't Richemont-wide and I wonder if those on the 4500 waitlist in locations other than New York and Costa Mesa were told the same.


----------



## WatchMeTry

Unsubscriber said:


> I learned from the New York boutique that a deposit-secured waitlist position does not lock in the current price, nor is the deposit refundable (though it can be applied towards another piece). The Lange boutiques handle this differently so these policies aren't Richemont-wide and I wonder if those on the 4500 waitlist in locations other than New York and Costa Mesa were told the same.


Yes, I was told that as well in Vancouver.


----------



## NotPennysBoat

Unsubscriber said:


> I learned from the New York boutique that a deposit-secured waitlist position does not lock in the current price, nor is the deposit refundable (though it can be applied towards another piece). The Lange boutiques handle this differently so these policies aren't Richemont-wide and I wonder if those on the 4500 waitlist in locations other than New York and Costa Mesa were told the same.


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedu4ea

NotPennysBoat said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This bums me out. I don't mind waiting but I would love to know my deposit at least secures me a place on a waitlist. Should I bother contacting SCP boutique? I am going to a local AD tomorrow, and will see what they say. Thanks!


----------



## Unsubscriber

speedu4ea said:


> This bums me out. I don't mind waiting but I would love to know my deposit at least secures me a place on a waitlist. Should I bother contacting SCP boutique? I am going to a local AD tomorrow, and will see what they say. Thanks!


What suggested to you that your place wouldn't be secured?


----------



## speedu4ea

Unsubscriber said:


> What suggested to you that your place wouldn't be secured?


Ah my failing reading comprehension did. Thank you, I see that what is not secure is the current model price. Thank you I feel better. I hope my local AD can be helpful but if not I will likely place a deposit with the Las Vegas or Costa Mesa boutiques. Cheers!


----------



## WatchMeTry

speedu4ea said:


> Ah my failing reading comprehension did. Thank you, I see that what is not secure is the current model price. Thank you I feel better. I hope my local AD can be helpful but if not I will likely place a deposit with the Las Vegas or Costa Mesa boutiques. Cheers!


I don't think you can anymore for a 4500v.
I was told they're no longer allowed to take deposits on it.


----------



## speedu4ea

WatchMeTry said:


> I don't think you can anymore for a 4500v.
> I was told they're no longer allowed to take deposits on it.


That would be a bummer. I'll call tomorrow and see what they say. Wow, I hope not! I want a 4500v in blue.


----------



## Nikrnic

Good Luck to all on scoring your Overseas. I knew they were getting scarce by the time I fell in love. I never saw it in person and there weren't many around when I bought mine in Dec 2019. I knew blue was the most popular but l had to have that deep glossy black. The polished indices really jump off the dial and it's very legible in dim lighting.. The last time I timed it for 24 hrs it was at +1 and unlike my other calender watches it switches dates precisely at midnight, practically to the second. BTW: It does get along well with other brands. Kind of like a Datejust 41 on steroids, 25 grms more at 158 and a true 41mm. The wait will be worth it...





















My 7" flat wist.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## speedu4ea

Nice watches and pictures, the black does look amazing. I really want a blue as that is missing from my collection and that blue dial is wonderful. I don't mind waiting I just am not willing to play a game of buying watches i don't want to get on a list. I will happily put down a deposit and hope that works. I guess I will find out soon enough!


----------



## speedu4ea

speedu4ea said:


> Nice watches and pictures, the black does look amazing. I really want a blue as that is missing from my collection and that blue dial is wonderful. I don't mind waiting I just am not willing to play a game of buying watches i don't want to get on a list. I will happily put down a deposit and hope that works. I guess I will find out soon enough!


Strike one  You can not order any blue dials outside of a boutique. Placed a call to one and I am waiting on a call back. Not in the self wining or chronograph.


----------



## speedu4ea

WatchMeTry said:


> I don't think you can anymore for a 4500v.
> I was told they're no longer allowed to take deposits on it.


Yep they got back to me today. No go on a blue dial. Dreaded build up a relationship and keep checking. Looking at what I want instead or seeing if I want the watch with a silver dial.


----------



## vcfanwes62

I visited the new flagship in NYC this week and had a fantastic time seeing the space. It is seriously crazy beautiful and the watches they have there are insane. I got to see an Ultra Thin 4300V/000R-B064 on the rubber for the first time and blew my mind. I worked with Steven and he was fantastic as I prepare to purchase my first Vacheron! If you need something, call him! Honestly the best watch experience I've had in a long time! I hope he doesn't mind me posting his card info, but his cell is 3472240615. -W


----------



## manofrolex

Finally some progress Tuesday we shall see what is to reveal …


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## WatchMeTry

Congrats!! I got the call today too, picking up Thursday!


----------



## speedu4ea

manofrolex said:


>


Very, nice. I picked mine up almost a month ago now, I got the call and drove down alone as I was just in time to get it before the price increased and nobody able to go with me  What I saved in sales tax paid for a nice dinner, and I had a free night at a hotel so I figured why not! I need to post pics. I ended up with the watch in silver.


----------



## manofrolex

speedu4ea said:


> Very, nice. I picked mine up almost a month ago now, I got the call and drove down alone as I was just in time to get it before the price increased and nobody able to go with me  What I saved in sales tax paid for a nice dinner, and I had a free night at a hotel so I figured why not! I need to post pics. I ended up with the watch in silver.


Time for some pics and no I wasn't too happy about the price jump but never been the lucky kind


----------



## speedu4ea

manofrolex said:


> Time for some pics and no I wasn't too happy about the price jump but never been the lucky kind


----------



## WatchMeTry

She's home 🙂


----------



## manofrolex

So this is my first foray into the higher end world aside for the big R so what say you about the VC overseas quality finish etc against what you own have owned etc ..?


----------



## Nikrnic

Finally home and chilln'









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Nikrnic said:


> Finally home and chilln'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Black dial right ?
Looks awesome 😎


----------



## mlcor

manofrolex said:


> So this is my first foray into the higher end world aside for the big R so what say you about the VC overseas quality finish etc against what you own have owned etc ..?


I would say in terms of finish it's excellent, on a par with the AP and PP models I've owned, but below my Credor in terms of movement finishing, which isn't surprising given the amount of hand finishing on the Credor. I expect it would also be below the specialists (Dufour, etc.) as well, but I don't think there are any manufacturers that do any significant volume that are better with one exception--I think Lange is probably a bit more impressive (I own two).

I will say that I think the Overseas bracelet is the best I've ever encountered both for finish and design/features, ahead of the Royal Oak and quite a bit ahead of any others I've seen, including the Odysseus.


----------



## manofrolex

mlcor said:


> I would say in terms of finish it's excellent, on a par with the AP and PP models I've owned, but below my Credor in terms of movement finishing, which isn't surprising given the amount of hand finishing on the Credor. I expect it would also be below the specialists (Dufour, etc.) as well, but I don't think there are any manufacturers that do any significant volume that are better with one exception--I think Lange is probably a bit more impressive (I own two).
> 
> I will say that I think the Overseas bracelet is the best I've ever encountered both for finish and design/features, ahead of the Royal Oak and quite a bit ahead of any others I've seen, including the Odysseus.


Definitely a step up from every Rolex I have that's for sure . I feels that nothing is out of place . The movement side is well done but feels a bit industrial to me yet flawless in execution. As you mention I have no doubt there is better out there w more hand finishing ..
Bracelet wise it is hard to explain but it is as smooth as I have ever experienced ..
Just awesome all around


----------



## Nikrnic

manofrolex said:


> Black dial right ?
> Looks awesome


Yep black dial. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## speedu4ea

manofrolex said:


> Definitely a step up from every Rolex I have that's for sure . I feels that nothing is out of place . The movement side is well done but feels a bit industrial to me yet flawless in execution. As you mention I have no doubt there is better out there w more hand finishing ..
> Bracelet wise it is hard to explain but it is as smooth as I have ever experienced ..
> Just awesome all around


I'd agree with all of the above posts. I love the quick change bracelets. So effortless to throw it on my rubber strap when I am in the mood, but the metal is amazing so I find I don't as often as I thought I might. I love the silver in all lights, super easy to read and fits what my collection needed (I have more then a few blue/black dials). Had I not a few blue, the blue dial is amazing in person. Never was able to see a black dial in the metal but the above pictures look outstanding. Congrats to everyone on their recent pickups!


----------



## manofrolex

It doesn't suck


----------



## chap

Congrats to those with the new VCs! They're so much fun to wear.


----------



## ruhobo

mlcor said:


> I would say in terms of finish it's excellent, on a par with the AP and PP models I've owned, but below my Credor in terms of movement finishing, which isn't surprising given the amount of hand finishing on the Credor. I expect it would also be below the specialists (Dufour, etc.) as well, but I don't think there are any manufacturers that do any significant volume that are better with one exception--I think Lange is probably a bit more impressive (I own two).
> 
> I will say that I think the Overseas bracelet is the best I've ever encountered both for finish and design/features, ahead of the Royal Oak and quite a bit ahead of any others I've seen, including the Odysseus.


I personally like the Patek Nautilus bracelet better. APRO has more bling factor but Nautilus is just another level. I do like the quick change on VC but ranks behind Patek and AP.


----------



## mlcor

ruhobo said:


> I personally like the Patek Nautilus bracelet better. APRO has more bling factor but Nautilus is just another level. I do like the quick change on VC but ranks behind Patek and AP.


Well, we can agree to disagree on APRO vs. Overseas.  Can't comment on the Patek as I've never tried one on--I'm in that weird minority that never liked the Nautilus. Which is a good thing for my wallet, especially now.


----------



## manofrolex

mlcor said:


> Well, we can agree to disagree on APRO vs. Overseas.  Can't comment on the Patek as I've never tried one on--I'm in that weird minority that never liked the Nautilus. Which is a good thing for my wallet, especially now.


Count me in on that order as well
VC
AP
Then nowhere to be found on my list the PP. just don't like it .
AP is alright but the VC to me beats them all .


----------



## ruhobo

mlcor said:


> Well, we can agree to disagree on APRO vs. Overseas.  Can't comment on the Patek as I've never tried one on--I'm in that weird minority that never liked the Nautilus. Which is a good thing for my wallet, especially now.


Absolutely, it's all about personal choices and taste.

Comfort: PP 1, VC 2, APRO 3
Bling: APRO 1, PP and VC tied 2


----------



## beckcommar

ruhobo said:


> I personally like the Patek Nautilus bracelet better. APRO has more bling factor but Nautilus is just another level.


It is of course a matter of opinion but I'm surprised to hear someone actually likes the nautilus bracelet. I think it is quite clearly less well made than VC or AP. I think it feels fragile and the clasp especially feels weak. I expect the next version to include a major bracelet update. To me, VC is by far the best feeling on wrist and AP is the most attractive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Looks good to me even from this angle


----------



## baodai6062

ruhobo said:


> I personally like the Patek Nautilus bracelet better. APRO has more bling factor but Nautilus is just another level. I do like the quick change on VC but ranks behind Patek and AP.


Always wanted to like the RO but the fit was just too big and watch is too chunky. It's like it is trying too hard. 39mm extra thin is ok but I didn't love it on, so it's just not for me. Agreed Nautilus is on another level but that level passed almost 40 years ago. Certainly a good watch and the alternate finishing on the bracelet is nice but the design screams 70s and is in need of a major overhaul. IMO a classic is timeless and not stuck in time. Probably why the 5711 was discontinued and the rest will be also after the new generation appears. Overseas is a modern day representation of where sports watches need to be and what the Nautilus is competing with. Overseas has a better movement, size, dial and the easy-fit system and micro adjustment on the bracelet is something that should be on EVERY watch. This is not to leave out the finishing, especially edge polishing on the bracelet, which is outstanding.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Pongster

ruhobo said:


> Absolutely, it's all about personal choices and taste.
> 
> Comfort: PP 1, VC 2, APRO 3
> Bling: APRO 1, PP and VC tied 2


triple tie for me. For both categories. They all look very similar to me.


----------



## CRW161

It's not even close for me - I wouldn't consider the Nautilus because I simply don't like it, and think it is too old fashioned (and I don't mean classically so), the APRO is OK, but based purely on looks, if I was going for that shape I think I would probably prefer the GP Laureato.

The Overseas looks modern, has a great quick-change strap system, and the bracelet has a nice tool-less extension feature.

On top of all that, my wife, who has no recognition of the brands PP, AP and VC, took one look at the Nautilus and Royal Oak and turned her nose up at both of them (even without knowing how much they cost). She wasn't head over heels in love with the Overseas, but when pushed, she preferred it of the 3.

Not that I am going to be buying any one of these in the next day or so (but you have to have a grail), and these are all personal opinions and taste of course, so no offense to those who prefer the PP or the AP.


----------



## ruhobo

I agree that all sports watches should have the quick change system and offer at least the rubber strap option. I personally don’t need the leather. I think the VC blue dial is more bling too. Still on the fence about the dual time.


----------



## illus83

Just in!


----------



## epX

Thinking of adding a Dual Time and was set on black until I saw the silver. I didn't like the silver on the time only model but on the dual time looks stunning. What do you guys think - black or silver? ?


----------



## dbostedo

@epX - I like the silver between those two.


----------



## epX

Silver really pops (7.5in wrist)


----------



## ajbutler13

I prefer the black. More contrast.

On a different tangent, I'd love to see a VCO perpetual calendar in steel. They offer one on the "thin" line in precious metal for something like $100K, which is...not cool.


----------



## epX

+1 on that.. a skeleton perpetual calendar in steel would be 😍


----------



## illus83

Went with the rubber today&#8230;


----------



## Nikrnic

Nothing can touch the Overseas at three times the money.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012

Let me share something exciting. And before you ask or think, the strap is OEM.


----------



## manofrolex

raja_3012 said:


> Let me share something exciting. And before you ask or think, the strap is OEM.


how did you get the strap? I have been looking for something else than black...


----------



## raja_3012

manofrolex said:


> how did you get the strap? I have been looking for something else than black...


There are 2. Orange & Beige. Both of them are boutique exclusive. Call up the VC boutique and ask for them. Both the orange and beige straps are backordered, so i cannot comment on how long it is going to take. I got both of them.


----------



## raja_3012

On a different note, while having conversation with the SA at the VC boutique, he mentioned that it may be "years" before they are deliver all the Blue dial VCO's for which they have already taken the deposit. They have no idea as to when they would be able to next deposits again. So people who were able to put in their deposits are lucky indeed.


----------



## manofrolex

raja_3012 said:


> There are 2. Orange & Beige. Both of them are boutique exclusive. Call up the VC boutique and ask for them. Both the orange and beige straps are backordered, so i cannot comment on how long it is going to take. I got both of them.


Would Orange go w the black dial 4500v?


----------



## raja_3012

manofrolex said:


> Would Orange go w the black dial 4500v?


It depends on you and your style. My personal opinion, orange would look dope with black, blue or white. I mean there are people who think the green dial of the 116610LV is too much. I feel the orange strap gives the sporty summer look to the watch. You can get it and if you do not like, you can always sell it at either the cost you paid or actually more.


----------



## manofrolex

raja_3012 said:


> It depends on you and your style. My personal opinion, orange would look dope with black, blue or white. I mean there are people who think the green dial of the 116610LV is too much. I feel the orange strap gives the sporty summer look to the watch. You can get it and if you do not like, you can always sell it at either the cost you paid or actually more.


just checked the boutique and apparently sold out...bummer


----------



## mudmud

The orange strap look nice!


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## BigSeikoFan

raja_3012 said:


> On a different note, while having conversation with the SA at the VC boutique, he mentioned that it may be "years" before they are deliver all the Blue dial VCO's for which they have already taken the deposit. They have no idea as to when they would be able to next deposits again. So people who were able to put in their deposits are lucky indeed.


Lucky? Only if the AD actually comes through and delivers the watch. I put down a 100% deposit (I believe they call that buying ...) only to have the AD renege and offer a refund. They blamed it on VC's policy change.


----------



## BigSeikoFan

manofrolex said:


> Would Orange go w the black dial 4500v?


Not sure I can visualize it but it seems to work for the Princeton Tigers... 😄


----------



## Paul_MD

I have a blue overseas on deposit from mid February.

Can recent VCO buyers post their rough deposit and delivery dates?

Also if they got slapped with price increase, was it to $22,500, which is current list on VC website.


----------



## WatchMeTry

Paul_MD said:


> I have a blue overseas on deposit from mid February.
> 
> Can recent VCO buyers post their rough deposit and delivery dates?
> 
> Also if they got slapped with price increase, was it to $22,500, which is current list on VC website.


I also made my deposit in Feb and just got my watch a few weeks ago.
They honored the old price for me but not sure that's the norm.
I was told I'm the last deposit delivery they have on the 4500v and now it's only going to be offered to long term clients as they get more.


----------



## Paul_MD

WatchMeTry said:


> I also made my deposit in Feb and just got my watch a few weeks ago.
> They honored the old price for me but not sure that's the norm.
> I was told I'm the last deposit delivery they have on the 4500v and now it's only going to be offered to long term clients as they get more.


Which boutique (or Country if you prefer).

Had you bought from them previously? Thx


----------



## WatchMeTry

Paul_MD said:


> Which boutique (or Country if you prefer).
> 
> Had you bought from them previously? Thx


VC boutique in Vancouver, Canada. And no previous buying history. I got my deposit in before the hype really tool off though, and they stopped being allowed to take deposits soon after me.

Did you order from a boutique or AD?
If boutique, you should be safe.


----------



## caliber1988

Is it 7900v now boutique exclusive?


----------



## raja_3012

caliber1988 said:


> Is it 7900v now boutique exclusive?


What's up swiss6made?? Any VCO in Blue is boutique exclusive.


----------



## caliber1988

raja_3012 said:


> What's up swiss6made?? Any VCO in Blue is boutique exclusive.


The local AD in my country said only 4500v stainless steel!

no more waiting list or deposit system! Butany one can put his name to 7900v blue and 5500v blue


----------



## Paul_MD

WatchMeTry said:


> VC boutique in Vancouver, Canada. And no previous buying history. I got my deposit in before the hype really tool off though, and they stopped being allowed to take deposits soon after me.
> 
> Did you order from a boutique or AD?
> If boutique, you should be safe.


I was in your shoes.

Boutique purchase with no prior history. Salesperson told me they stopped accepting names / deposits a week after I signed up&#8230;a little too close for comfort!

Fingers crossed they deliver mine soon (at any price)!


----------



## Merkrzys

Paul_MD said:


> I have a blue overseas on deposit from mid February.
> 
> Can recent VCO buyers post their rough deposit and delivery dates?
> 
> Also if they got slapped with price increase, was it to $22,500, which is current list on VC website.


I put the deposit down on the blue overseas chronograph in early March. I got the watch in early June.


----------



## Paul_MD

Merkrzys said:


> I put the deposit down on the blue overseas chronograph in early March. I got the watch in early June.


Nice!

Love the Chrono.


----------



## franco60

I've had mine for five weeks and love it. I was torn between getting the black dial or paying a sizable premium for the blue, but already having a IWC Ingeniuer Laureus with a great blue dial and similar case shape, I felt the overlap would bug me. Glad I went for the black because I wear it all the time and still have room to wear the IWC.
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jesalsheth

This post has to be deleted.


----------



## manofrolex

franco60 said:


> I've had mine for five weeks and love it. I was torn between getting the black dial or paying a sizable premium for the blue, but already having a IWC Ingeniuer Laureus with a great blue dial and similar case shape, I felt the overlap would bug me. Glad I went for the black because I wear it all the time and still have room to wear the IWC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Can't wait for iwc to wake the hell up and recreate the Inge in a slimmer case and w extension in the clasp &#8230;one day


----------



## franco60

manofrolex said:


> Can't wait for iwc to wake the hell up and recreate the Inge in a slimmer case and w extension in the clasp &#8230;one day


Mine is the newer limited edition model (Laureus Sport Good Foundation - 3239) in 40mm , so it's perfect. Yes, definitely on the bracelet extension adjustment.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

franco60 said:


> Mine is the newer model (3239) in 40mm , so it's perfect. Yes, definitely on the bracelet extension adjustment.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I had the 3227 but it was a brick


----------



## Paul_MD

raja_3012 said:


> Let me share something exciting. And before you ask or think, the strap is OEM.


What a fun color combination!

I know that these are backordered but what did they cost? I couldn't find it on the VC website.


----------



## raja_3012

Paul_MD said:


> What a fun color combination!
> 
> I know that these are backordered but what did they cost? I couldn't find it on the VC website.


They were around $350 with tax. That said, it was a seasonal offering and a very limited run that is no longer available.

I learnt from my SA that a couple hundred were made and distributed to only VC boutiques across the world and the boutiques decided who should get them.


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## ndrs63

jesalsheth said:


> I put a deposit down on the 4500V/110A-B483 in mid-April, NYC boutique and I just got the text message that my is ready for pickup. the Blue was not available, but not sure I would have picked up that one even if it was. So excited!!!


Congrats! Did you have any prior purchases with them? The Vegas boutique would not add me to wait list without one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## WatchMeTry

Back on the bracelet today


----------



## WatchMeTry

The food setting on my S21 Ultra camera actually works quite well for watch shots 👌


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## toddies68

manofrolex said:


>


I haven't had the nerve to do that yet


----------



## manofrolex

toddies68 said:


> I haven't had the nerve to do that yet


150m water resist 
She can handle it


----------



## toddies68




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## dmag

Overseas chrono. Blue dual is amazing









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## malba2366

Any good AD recommendations for VC?


----------



## raja_3012

malba2366 said:


> Any good AD recommendations for VC?


Which model are you looking for?


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## malba2366

raja_3012 said:


> Which model are you looking for?


overseas chrono 5500v


----------



## Delugs

Hey guys! We recently released leather straps made with the same style of adapters that allow for the quick switch between your straps and bracelet. Our range of custom leather options means that you can really go crazy with different looks for your VCO. Best part - our leather straps don't bulge out as much as the OEM ones.

Feel free to check it out!


----------



## franco60

Not sure why there's not more love for the alligator strap. Quite nice and doesn't feel overly dressy to me. Guess it's due to the wide lugs and substantial presence of the strap. Definitely plan on ordering the Delugs in orange saffiano. That thing is hot.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

franco60 said:


> Not sure why there's not more love for the alligator strap. Quite nice and doesn't feel overly dressy to me. Guess it's due to the wide lugs and substantial presence of the strap. Definitely plan on ordering the Delugs in orange saffiano. That thing is hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Alligator strap is brilliant but I have other pieces for when I'm dressed up.


----------



## baodai6062

franco60 said:


> Not sure why there's not more love for the alligator strap. Quite nice and doesn't feel overly dressy to me. Guess it's due to the wide lugs and substantial presence of the strap. Definitely plan on ordering the Delugs in orange saffiano. That thing is hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Ditto. I've never worn the rubber strap, which I know is quite popular. I alternate between metal and leather. The leather, besides feeling quite comfortable, is such a nice look for this watch.


----------



## Paul_MD

Anyone else take possession of a 4500v lately? 

If so, what was your order date?


----------



## 37

New here but not new elsewhere. Took delivery of this a month ago.


----------



## 37




----------



## 37




----------



## 37

And one of the business side...


----------



## 37

Paul_MD said:


> Anyone else take possession of a 4500v lately?
> 
> If so, what was your order date?


Both dealers in my area quoted 9-12 month waits on any of the silver or black dial stainless Overseas. Blue dials are now measured in years.

Part of the problem is existing VC buyers now want a second, third or fourth Overseas and that pushes new customers back even farther.


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## 37

The boutique orange strap looks great with blue.

I’ve still not been able to find one. I wasn’t interested until getting a watch with orange accents. VC’s timing on that strap color release was strange. Go figure.


----------



## 37

Six hands are better than one. Or, something like that.


----------



## TeutonicCarFan

37 said:


> Six hands are better than one. Or, something like that.


Beautiful! When I asked the boutique for one I was a few hundred thousand light on previous purchases ... all their heavy hitters were offered them first and said yes. Enjoy.


----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Colombia




----------



## ruhobo

It’s a beautiful watch. Personally, I just can’t get over the AM/PM indicator.


----------



## ancreanchor

ruhobo said:


> It’s a beautiful watch. Personally, I just can’t get over the AM/PM indicator.


Ugh why did you have to point that out to me- I think I like the dual time most of all and see one entering my collection one day. 

But it's actually only the blue dial that I have issues with, it looks fine on the white, black, and everest models.


----------



## 37

I like the AM/PM indicator. The white area of the AM balances out with the shorter marker at 9.

Since it's not a GMT where the orange hour hand sweeps once every 24 hours, it needs the AM/PM to serve that function.

Regardless, I still like mine. 😁


----------



## Whitebread

I think the chrono dial and buttons are more balanced. The lack of a button at 2pm bugs me on the GMT the most. If they had gone for 2pm and 4pm with the buttons it would be fine but now it’s off kilter. Or is it meant to be three sheets to the wind? 

Nevertheless it’s a beautiful watch, just not as beautiful as the chrono.


----------



## Sarssi

Funny how people see things so differently. The AM/PM indicator is literally my favourite feature of the 7900V. Well, right after that blue dial of course. I just love how the indicator and lack of the third push button break the symmetry a bit, making the design way more interesting. I was lucky to have the three variants side by side while purchasing, and was immediately drawn to the dual time.

Those orange hands on the Everest are something else... 🤤


----------



## WatchMeTry

I was back and forth between the 4500v and 7900v. Both beautiful but the AM/PM also wasn't for me. I'm glad I went 4500v; yet they are all great in their own way.


----------



## WatchMeTry

Maybe a silly question, but do you take your Overseas in pools or the ocean? 
Going to Hawaii next week and want to travel with only 1 watch, but want to take something I'm not going to take off and accidentally lose by the pool/beach.


----------



## 37

WatchMeTry said:


> Maybe a silly question, but do you take your Overseas in pools or the ocean?
> Going to Hawaii next week and want to travel with only 1 watch, but want to take something I'm not going to take off and accidentally lose by the pool/beach.


Your 4500V has 150M of water resistance. As long as it's on the bracelet or rubber strap (and not leather) then it's fine to wear in the pool or ocean.

The only thing I'd suggest is rinsing it with fresh water afterwards. Other than that, wear it and enjoy yourself.


----------



## GrouchoM

37 said:


> Your 4500V has 150M of water resistance. As long as it's on the bracelet or rubber strap (and not leather) then it's fine to wear in the pool or ocean.
> 
> The only thing I'd suggest is rinsing it with fresh water afterwards. Other than that, wear it and enjoy yourself.


Also, sand could scratch the case/bracelet. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 37

GrouchoM said:


> Also, sand could scratch the case/bracelet.


"Sir, we don't use the 'S' word in here. You're looking for Rolex Owners Anonymous. That's two doors down on your left."


----------



## Pongster

WatchMeTry said:


> Maybe a silly question, but do you take your Overseas in pools or the ocean?
> Going to Hawaii next week and want to travel with only 1 watch, but want to take something I'm not going to take off and accidentally lose by the pool/beach.


Just over the sea


----------



## Pongster




----------



## MrBlahBlah

WatchMeTry said:


> Maybe a silly question, but do you take your Overseas in pools or the ocean?
> Going to Hawaii next week and want to travel with only 1 watch, but want to take something I'm not going to take off and accidentally lose by the pool/beach.


I def take it into the pool - its natural habitat


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostonhedonist

Haven’t seen anyone post a 5500V reverse panda, so I thought I would throw mine up here.


----------



## Watchretriever

Bostonhedonist said:


> Haven’t seen anyone post a 5500V reverse panda, so I thought I would throw mine up here.
> View attachment 16405767
> 
> View attachment 16405769
> 
> View attachment 16405768


Amazing. How does the Chrono wear compared to the three handed? I know it’s larger, but wondering just how much larger it feels on wrist.


----------



## Bostonhedonist

Watchretriever said:


> Amazing. How does the Chrono wear compared to the three handed? I know it’s larger, but wondering just how much larger it feels on wrist.


Oh he’s a big boy. It’s not a comically or undeservedly-large piece. But it is not shirt-cuff-friendly and has a real heft to it. On the steel bracelet, I feel it calling out for attention often. It creates a certain presence. On the rubber with deployant, it feels much more planted and restrained. All-in-all it is comfortable to wear, but a 13.7mm case would, of course, never blend in like a 10mm case. And I wouldn’t want it to. My big boy deserves his size and heft.

Honestly, it’s not something to roll the dice on. You’ve got to love it for its dimensions as well as its aesthetics and pedigree. I wouldn’t recommend this piece to someone with a smaller wrist.


----------



## JSB79

For me the 47040 is the best expression of the Overseas...I may be biased since it's what I wear.


----------



## 37

JSB79 said:


> For me the 47040 is the best expression of the Overseas...I may be biased since it's what I wear.


Which dial color is yours? Have you posted photos of it?


----------



## JSB79

Mine is the black dial version. I have not posted photos of it here.


----------



## manofrolex

JSB79 said:


> Mine is the black dial version. I have not posted photos of it here.


get on with it


----------



## dbostedo

ruhobo said:


> It’s a beautiful watch. Personally, I just can’t get over the AM/PM indicator.


I can't get over it either. It's so awesome!


----------



## JSB79

manofrolex said:


> get on with it


First time trying to upload a photo here, let's see if I do it right...


----------



## Bostonhedonist

Trying it out on leather













http://imgur.com/a/BvvfwLT


----------



## Watchretriever

I'm really starting to get tempted by the reverse panda chrono, just hesitant with how large the chrono wears compared to the three hander.


----------



## 37

Watchretriever said:


> I'm really starting to get tempted by the reverse panda chrono, just hesitant with how large the chrono wears compared to the three hander.


If you purchase through VC's website they have a 14-day return policy.


----------



## Bostonhedonist

37 said:


> If you purchase through VC's website they have a 14-day return policy.


Is one still able to obtain any steel overseas this way?


----------



## 37

Bostonhedonist said:


> Is one still able to obtain any steel overseas this way?


They should still be taking names for them. Blue dials are into multiple years but I believe black and silver options are in the 9-18 month range depending on the specific model/dial combination. The wait is better than paying secondary prices unless you're in a hurry.

It's worth calling and asking. They'll openly provide a good idea of wait times. 877-701-1755 is the US number.


----------



## Bostonhedonist

37 said:


> They should still be taking names for them. Blue dials are into multiple years but I believe black and silver options are in the 9-18 month range depending on the specific model/dial combination. The wait is better than paying secondary prices unless you're in a hurry.
> 
> It's worth calling and asking. They'll openly provide a good idea of wait times. 877-701-1755 is the US number.


Just had a nice chat with someone at that number. Have put my name on the list for the 4500V rose there too. 

She said there was an available Blue dial steel Fiftysix complete. Tempting, that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roachjl

I just called. They said 18-22 months for Overseas Dual time in Black and that was in from December, the last time there was data. Yikes


----------



## watchdoc168

Chatted with one of the SA over the phone and was told there is a "global registry" and they took down my information for the 4500v blue dial. Does that mean I am not the waitlist? Obviously, I am not expecting anything. I also can't justify spending the grey market $ on this watch either.


----------



## Betterthere

roachjl said:


> I just called. They said 18-22 months for Overseas Dual time in Black and that was in from December, the last time there was data. Yikes


Time flies be here before you know it.


----------



## 37

watchdoc168 said:


> Chatted with one of the SA over the phone and was told there is a "global registry" and they took down my information for the 4500v blue dial. Does that mean I am not the waitlist? Obviously, I am not expecting anything. I also can't justify spending the grey market $ on this watch either.


VC keeps boutique and e-commerce requests in the same database. This helps prevent one person from getting five of the same watch from five different locations. They're better at weeding out flippers this way.

If you're down for a 4500V blue dial then it's now just a matter of time and patience. 🍻


----------



## Bostonhedonist

What a refreshingly reasonable policy. It really cuts straight through the noise and nonsense clouding so much of the industry right now.


----------



## Watchretriever

37 said:


> VC keeps boutique and e-commerce requests in the same database. This helps prevent one person from getting five of the same watch from five different locations. They're better at weeding out flippers this way.
> 
> If you're down for a 4500V blue dial then it's now just a matter of time and patience. 🍻


That’s interesting. My experience with the NYC boutique was very different. In September, I was told that there was no way to be added to a waitlist for the Overseas model and that you just had to wait until they reopened the wait list. 

Maybe that was a misinformed sales associate or they have changed their policy. I personally would be skeptical of any quoted wait time. VC might have a master list, but I know for a fact that people can jump to the top of that list.


----------



## 37

Watchretriever said:


> That’s interesting. My experience with the NYC boutique was very different. In September, I was told that there was no way to be added to a waitlist for the Overseas model and that you just had to wait until they reopened the wait list.
> 
> Maybe that was a misinformed sales associate or they have changed their policy. I personally would be skeptical of any quoted wait time. VC might have a master list, but I know for a fact that people can jump to the top of that list.


If you asked about a blue dial 4500V then the wait time is so long (4-5 years last I checked) that most boutiques are simply telling people 'no'. If you can get on the list then it's time and patience as I mentioned.

You can always try the 877# and see what they say.

And, yes, there are certainly some who will jump ahead on the list if an established customer wants a specific watch. But, at least VC is honest about what an individual's wait time is projected to be.


----------



## Watchretriever

37 said:


> If you asked about a blue dial 4500V then the wait time is so long (4-5 years last I checked) that most boutiques are simply telling people 'no'. If you can get on the list then it's time and patience as I mentioned.
> 
> You can always try the 877# and see what they say.
> 
> And, yes, there are certainly some who will jump ahead on the list if an established customer wants a specific watch. But, at least VC is honest about what an individual's wait time is projected to be.


True, I suppose it makes customers feel warm and fuzzy being quoted a tangible wait time. That being said, if the popularity of the Overseas continues to grow, VIPs and established customers will want the models even more, bumping existing people further down the list. Their projected wait time may be based on current demand, but they have no way of knowing how demand will increase over time. 

I’m sure I’m in the minority here, but I personally think beyond two years, brands should just close down lists and catch up on orders before reopening.


----------



## 37

Watchretriever said:


> True, I suppose it makes customers feel warm and fuzzy being quoted a tangible wait time. That being said, if the popularity of the Overseas continues to grow, VIPs and established customers will want the models even more, bumping existing people further down the list. Their projected wait time may be based on current demand, but they have no way of knowing how demand will increase over time.
> 
> I’m sure I’m in the minority here, but I personally think beyond two years, brands should just close down lists and catch up on orders before reopening.


Since VC doesn't require a deposit, a perpetual list isn't bad since it's always possible that a number will pass or be unreachable when called. Some ADs require a deposit but that's an AD thing.

Either way, I'm with you on closing books to catch up. VC only sends about 300~400 stainless Overseas to the US each year, which is about one per day per person, so it's easy to see how the lists for each model/dial combo filled quickly once popularity caught up. Blue dial models aren't exactly "rare" per se, but even if 150~200 of what the US gets are blue, it's still not enough to backfill the demand.


----------



## Watchretriever

37 said:


> Since VC doesn't require a deposit, a perpetual list isn't bad since it's always possible that a number will pass or be unreachable when called. Some ADs require a deposit but that's an AD thing.
> 
> Either way, I'm with you on closing books to catch up. VC only sends about 300~400 stainless Overseas to the US each year, which is about one per day per person, so it's easy to see how the lists for each model/dial combo filled quickly once popularity caught up. Blue dial models aren't exactly "rare" per se, but even if 150~200 of what the US gets are blue, it's still not enough to backfill the demand.


Wow, really that few? VC makes around 20k watches globally per year right? Seems like a pretty small number for US SS Overseas, I would expect it be higher.


----------



## 37

Watchretriever said:


> Wow, really that few? VC makes around 20k watches globally per year right? Seems like a pretty small number for US SS Overseas, I would expect it be higher.


From what I've been told only 10~15% of total production are Overseas models, both stainless and PM, and the US only gets about 10~15% of that number. So that works out to 20k x 0.15 x 0.15 at best, or 450 watches. Subtract whatever number of those are PM and 400 at the high end sounds about right. Split that between black, silver, and blue dials with some number being complications, and it gets pretty small pretty quickly.

It also explains how it didn't take long for watches to be sitting in stores ready for purchase today to wait lists in the 1 to 5 year range. If my math above is even remotely accurate then about 1,000 people in the US could push a blue 4500V into the 10 year timeframe, assuming no changes in production.


----------



## Watchretriever

37 said:


> From what I've been told only 10~15% of total production are Overseas models, both stainless and PM, and the US only gets about 10~15% of that number. So that works out to 20k x 0.15 x 0.15 at best, or 450 watches. Subtract whatever number of those are PM and 400 at the high end sounds about right. Split that between black, silver, and blue dials with some number being complications, and it gets pretty small pretty quickly.
> 
> It also explains how it didn't take long for watches to be sitting in stores ready for purchase today to wait lists in the 1 to 5 year range. If my math above is even remotely accurate then about 1,000 people in the US could push a blue 4500V into the 10 year timeframe, assuming no changes in production.


That all adds up. I think I’m just shocked that the Overseas only accounts for 10-15% of total production.


----------



## Bostonhedonist

It’s been mildly infuriating watching what appears to me to be the rotating attentions of social media “influencers” driving hype to more and more obscure models as supply and demand for hot watches leads them to reach increasingly far afield for fresh content. 

The Overseas really seemed to blow up when the other popular integrated bracelet steel watches became extremely unobtainable and there was suddenly no Rolexes left to fall back on. 

I’ve even seen Ball start to get attention. I’ve NEVER seen that before. 

Too many people looking at fine watches for speculation, and it seems all it takes is for influencers to drive attention to things in short supply. Production numbers like what VC has… well the supply shock was pretty immediate and likely to get worse.


----------



## manofrolex

37 said:


> From what I've been told only 10~15% of total production are Overseas models, both stainless and PM, and the US only gets about 10~15% of that number. So that works out to 20k x 0.15 x 0.15 at best, or 450 watches. Subtract whatever number of those are PM and 400 at the high end sounds about right. Split that between black, silver, and blue dials with some number being complications, and it gets pretty small pretty quickly.
> 
> It also explains how it didn't take long for watches to be sitting in stores ready for purchase today to wait lists in the 1 to 5 year range. If my math above is even remotely accurate then about 1,000 people in the US could push a blue 4500V into the 10 year timeframe, assuming no changes in production.


That’s nice and all  but still thinking about that 65 hours at 1.2 Hz vs 4 days at 5 .
Ok i have not thought about it much but still very interested how they got there


----------



## 37

manofrolex said:


> That’s nice and all  but still thinking about that 65 hours at 1.2 Hz vs 4 days at 5 .
> Ok i have not thought about it much but still very interested how they got there


Agreed. It hertz my brain just thinking about it...


----------



## evvyou

Deluxe watch. Expensive


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## ocanada

I noticed a distinct lack of silver dial love in this thread, so thought I would contribute:


----------



## WatchMeTry

Got my Delugs straps today!


----------



## Colombia

WatchMeTry said:


> Got my Delugs straps today!
> View attachment 16482098


Looks good. How long did it take because I’m still waiting on mine. So far it’s been 6 weeks. Looks good btw, any more angles


----------



## WatchMeTry

I ordered them just after Christmas so took just over 2 months.
Also got the nubuck grey with OEM taper to fit the VC clasp.
Took a while but really happy with the look and quality of both.
Will post more photos soon.


----------



## Watchretriever

WatchMeTry said:


> I ordered them just after Christmas so took just over 2 months.
> Also got the nubuck grey with OEM taper to fit the VC clasp.
> Took a while but really happy with the look and quality of both.
> Will post more photos soon.


Please do! The two you purchased are the very same two I have been considering. How’s the quality of the hardware for the quick release compared to OEM? Any noticeable differences?


----------



## WatchMeTry

A few more photos.
I got a larger taper on this one so the included buckle clasp.

The nubuck grey I ordered in the same taper as the OEM leather, so it will work with the VC deployment clasp. I didn't order a clasp from delugs.

Will post pics of that strap when I switch it up.


----------



## Watchretriever

WatchMeTry said:


> View attachment 16486496
> 
> View attachment 16486493
> 
> View attachment 16486495
> 
> View attachment 16486494
> 
> 
> A few more photos.
> I got a larger taper on this one so the included buckle clasp.
> 
> The nubuck grey I ordered in the same taper as the OEM leather, so it will work with the VC deployment clasp. I didn't order a clasp from delugs.
> 
> Will post pics of that strap when I switch it up.


Looks awesome!


----------



## 37

Overseas or Overmountain?


----------



## taoyanchilaxingren

Lol，It looks like I’m a lucky guy😁😁


----------



## roachjl

37 said:


> Overseas or Overmountain?


Is this your watch?


----------



## 37

roachjl said:


> Is this your watch?


It is. I took delivery of it early November and have worn it almost daily since.


----------



## Watchretriever

taoyanchilaxingren said:


> Lol，It looks like I’m a lucky guy😁😁
> View attachment 16496817


Hoping you can feel my jealousy pouring in over the internet lol! Amazing pair. How does the perpetual wear?


----------



## taoyanchilaxingren

Watchretriever said:


> Hoping you can feel my jealousy pouring in over the internet lol! Amazing pair. How does the perpetual wear?


I feel it😄😄😄. 4300V is super thin，and super heavy😅😅


----------



## speedu4ea

Purchased a Delugs strap in orange for my Silver 4500v. Not sure how the color combo is going to look, but I love orange and thought why not. Looks like a 6-8 week lead time, so expect pics in about two months  Awesome seeing people able to get an Overseas. Best of luck to anyone still waiting on one.


----------



## 37




----------



## illus83

Love it!


----------



## Bostonhedonist

37 said:


>


Every time you post photos I’ve got this mix of delight and jealousy that crops up. What a piece!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael8238

Watchretriever said:


> Please do! The two you purchased are the very same two I have been considering. How’s the quality of the hardware for the quick release compared to OEM? Any noticeable differences?


The quick release is quite stiff and absolutely not as smooth as OEM. You might need to force the clip a bit to close it properly.
The gap between the strap and the lugs could be uneven from one side to another---the strap will wobble a bit if there's larger gap.
I guess depending on how picky you are, the strap could vary from pretty nice to just acceptable？
Sheer quality wise, there's no comparison to OEM in my humble opinion.


----------



## Bostonhedonist

michael8238 said:


> Sheer quality wise, there's no comparison to OEM in my humble opinion.


To be fair though, there’s not much in the world that could be said to rival the standard of quality set by Vacheron Constantin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael8238

Bostonhedonist said:


> To be fair though, there’s not much in the world that could be said to rival the standard of quality set by Vacheron Constantin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha.
That's very true.
And to be fair, Delugs does offer greater variety of materials.
VC seems to offer alligator only for the leather straps?
I wish they play up the strap game more---they created this proprietary quick change system, now it's time to offer more options.


----------



## raja_3012

Shot from earlier this week…


----------



## Colombia




----------



## 37




----------



## Colombia




----------



## raja_3012




----------



## Bostonhedonist

raja_3012 said:


>


And Raja takes the lead.


----------



## WatchMeTry

I went to my boutique and asked about that orange rubber strap the other day. They only got 1 delivered to the boutique, ever.
It's harder to get than the watch!


----------



## Bostonhedonist

Out for a walk in the woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37




----------



## Bostonhedonist

Taking the sun


----------



## The_Darter1987

finally got my call 17 months after putting my name down.


----------



## Burntouttrader

10 months and waiting for my black dial 4500v


----------



## Julian Yeo

How has the waitlist game been with everyone? seems like this has been getting harder and harder to get.


----------



## TwoToneHappyness

Julian Yeo said:


> How has the waitlist game been with everyone? seems like this has been getting harder and harder to get.


I went into the VC boutique in London yesterday - told a 2-3 year waiting list for the 4500V with black face…


----------



## watchdoc168

TwoToneHappyness said:


> I went into the VC boutique in London yesterday - told a 2-3 year waiting list for the 4500V with black face…


Saw some listings of black 4500v for a marginal markup above MSRP on the grey


----------



## TwoToneHappyness

I personally prefer to avoid grey market so will just have to stick with this for my VC fix until it's my turn







!


----------



## poweredbyjae

TwoToneHappyness said:


> I went into the VC boutique in London yesterday - told a 2-3 year waiting list for the 4500V with black face…


These have come down quite a bit in the US, almost worth going grey as there is very little markup over retail.


----------



## dbostedo

poweredbyjae said:


> ...almost worth going grey as there is very little markup over retail.


Jomashop still has the black 4500v listed at $42,000, against an MSRP of $22,500. Luxury Bazaar lists it for $46K. A couple of others I checked didn't have any listed. 

Where are you seeing grey market being very little over retail? Are some smaller grey marketers coming down in price faster?


----------



## Burntouttrader

dbostedo said:


> Jomashop still has the black 4500v listed at $42,000, against an MSRP of $22,500. Luxury Bazaar lists it for $46K. A couple of others I checked didn't have any listed.
> 
> Where are you seeing grey market being very little over retail? Are some smaller grey marketers coming down in price faster?


Chrono24 - a lot more desperate dealers now than eager buyers!


----------



## dbostedo

Burntouttrader said:


> Chrono24 - a lot more desperate dealers now than eager buyers!


Ah... Chrono24 is mostly used watches though. Not grey market. though I guess some grey market dealers might sell through there.

Looking at black 4500v's, most are still listed north of $40K...with a few just under $30K, which is getting there. They're used, though, not new and not grey market.


----------



## Burntouttrader

dbostedo said:


> Ah... Chrono24 is mostly used watches though. Not grey market. though I guess some grey market dealers might sell through there.
> 
> Looking at black 4500v's, most are still listed north of $40K...with a few just under $30K, which is getting there. They're used, though, not new and not grey market.


Naw, I see new listed on chrono. Also some of these dealers are getting desperate, I’d imagine there’s a lot of wriggle room.


----------



## dbostedo

Burntouttrader said:


> Naw, I see new listed on chrono. Also some of these dealers are getting desperate, I’d imagine there’s a lot of wriggle room.


There are a few, and one in particular is listed as "new" and relatively cheap (though still $12K over MSRP). Here are the ones listed as "new":






vacheron 4500v black Search for a wristwatch


You'll find 525,428 luxury watches on Chrono24: watches from watch brands such as Rolex, Omega, Breitling. Buy men's watches, ladies' watches, or sell a used watch.




www.chrono24.com





Another way to look at it is the price trend graph... up until sometime in early 2021, the average Chrono24 price was below MSRP (since it's mostly used watches). And right now it's at $38.6K, though has definitely come down some:


----------



## Burntouttrader

dbostedo said:


> There are a few, and one in particular is listed as "new" and relatively cheap (though still $12K over MSRP). Here are the ones listed as "new":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vacheron 4500v black Search for a wristwatch
> 
> 
> You'll find 525,428 luxury watches on Chrono24: watches from watch brands such as Rolex, Omega, Breitling. Buy men's watches, ladies' watches, or sell a used watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chrono24.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to look at it is the price trend graph... up until sometime in early 2021, the average Chrono24 price was below MSRP (since it's mostly used watches). And right now it's at $38.6K, though has definitely come down some:
> 
> View attachment 16801897


Weird, I saw one ~3-4k above retail + tax. It must have sold or something


----------



## breiling.dude

It's finally my turn after 10 months wait


----------



## breiling.dude

2022 Novelty 6000V skeleton tourbillon


----------



## mnf67

Old school- 42040:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torifile

ocanada said:


> I noticed a distinct lack of silver dial love in this thread, so thought I would contribute:
> View attachment 16459971


The silver will be my next watch purchase. I just need to wait for one to have my name on it.


----------



## torifile

torifile said:


> The silver will be my next watch purchase. I just need to wait for one to have my name on it.


4500v in silver acquired.


----------



## breiling.dude

Beautiful and understated! Congrats @torifle!


----------



## torifile

New acquisition. VC 7900v in blue. I got a call from the VC boutique 2 days after I asked about an Overseas and a customer had passed on this. I couldn’t turn it down even if it was months before I was ready.


----------



## tymonster

Took delivery yesterday. This has been a grail for me for years. What an incredible watch.


----------



## jmcbooty83

Wearing my silver dial today too. And I can’t recommend the Delugs straps enough. I have a second one in olive green on the way. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

jmcbooty83 said:


> Wearing my silver dial today too. And I can’t recommend the Delugs straps enough. I have a second one in olive green on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish someone made custom straps in leather or rubber for the Gen 1 Overseas, but so far I've had no luck.


----------



## Colombia




----------



## tymonster

My wife asks what I want for my birthday this year (Halloween) and I send her on what’s known to me to be quite literally an impossible task. “A manufacture orange rubber strap for my 4500v” I tell her. And that’s all I say. I had just purchased my Overseas earlier this month, a grail watch for me. 

She doesn’t know there were only 100 orange rubber straps made world wide, for a single year 2021. A kid can dream, and that’s all it was to me - a dream. 

And what does she do? Tracks one down in Australia from a collector, the likes of which I’ve never seen, who had saved it unworn with the original packaging and sales invoice. 

My jaw will not be off the floor for a long, long, long time. Thanks Em!!!


----------



## swish77

VC Overseas blue dial three-hander recently re-re-acquired. Third time I've owned this model since they came out in 2016. This one's not going anywhere. Absolutely, insanely beautiful watch. 

Still a 2-3 year wait to get this boutique-only model from an AD, if at all.


----------



## Colombia




----------

